# What kind of burl is this?



## El Guapo (Feb 19, 2016)

Any idea what kind of burl this is? Someone emailed me these pics to try to ID the maker of the bed (the pics were taken by someone who liked the bed... not taken from the internet). I'm trying to narrow my search terms to locate the bed on the inter webs. Or better yet, does anyone recognize this style/maker?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 19, 2016)

Looks to me like the species "_Idonno whatitis_", which generally is sold under the common name yagotme.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 19, 2016)

Is the furniture new or antique? A friend of mine has a dining room table that is European from the 1860's that looks a lot like that and the burl was book matched walnut burl on the top. not sure if that helps at all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 19, 2016)

I believe it is new[ish]. I was thinking walnut burl too... a lot of older furniture seems to have that.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 19, 2016)

I agree w Paul . Crummy pics !


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 19, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> I agree w Paul . Crummy pics !


Agreed... this time the crappy pics aren't my fault!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Feb 19, 2016)

I'd be willing to almost guarantee its wood burl..... It's beautiful whatever it is...


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 20, 2016)

New - old -- whatever it is, it's gorgeous! Chuck


----------

